# 8dp5dt bhcg only 9. Any hope?



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

HAS ANYONE had a SUCCSSESFUL pregnancy after such a low bhcg. I dont believe the betas are going down as such - because I have been testing every day with hpt with 10ml very sensitive tests all negative including today. Could it really be this late implanting. Hospital says its a failed pregnancy with no hope.


This is all so cruel


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

My clinic won't even dream of testing until 14dp5dt .... So to me 8 is a little early to be testing?


M xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Agree with M hun - it does sound early!  As it's so early and you are registering 9, surely there is a possibility the hcg levels could increase over the next couple of days?  I thought with any positive they wait 48 hours then re-do the hcg level test to see if they are doubling?


really hope things work out for you



xxxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

This was in hospital here in uk. They actually said the words in their opinion it is a FAILED PREGNANCY - in their experience of 8 days after a 5 day blastocyst transfer the figures should be much higher. 


I had a chemical pregnancy last month with the other 3 embryoes(fresh) with that cycle when they tested me these were the results:


6dp5dt beta 35
8dp5dt beta 14


I was tested 2 days earlier then and got positive, but when I got 2nd beta, I was told it had failed and to stop my meds.


I have been reading that poss frozen embryos take longer to implant. but hospital thought 8dp5dt is too late. 


I just wish I could find someone with such low levels 


THanks for your replies


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Snowangel       hope you do find someone - most don't have their beta HCG done until later so may not be able to help.  Have you been booked for another blood test? 


    Mini xx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

yes going tomorrow, 10ml early hpt showed positive today ( so faint anyone except me and dh would swear blind it wasnt there!!) so it is increasing so I will just watch tv and hope ,.I have gone thru hcg battles before.... so here we go again. 


Thanks for your replies


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

for your next HCG - 8 days past seems so early and shows something is going on.


Mini xx


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am sorry, I dont understand what "8dp5dt bhcg only 9" means.

Could someone help translating this?

I also have had a 5day blasto transferred on Monday, so it would seem like I should know but i have no clue...


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Freya -     the 8dp5dt is 8 days past a 5 day transfer and the 9 hcg is a measurement of 9 of the pregnancy hormone HCG.  


Snowangels clinic have tested early honey - and she's had a level 9, fingers crossed with number goes up and confirms a BFP.   


Freya - rest up and wait until your official testing day - my clinic always test 14 days past a 5 day transfer, either by blood (HCG) or by pee test.


   


Mini xx


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks! My clinic said I should do pee test at home day 14, which is then confirmed by their blood test. However, one of the dr said that with a 5-day transfer I could do pee test from day10.

I feel so impatient, difficult to rest...plus this morning I was not thinking really and I had an orgasm, so now I worry about it, silly me!

Best of luck to all of us, this is so energy-consuming!


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

PS: I found this and I can get the .pdf if you like

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/17/7/1901.full

/links


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for that link, its exactly what I was after.


Now I know I do have some hope but not much, I just didnt want false hope, Ill just hope for very good results tomorrow


xxxxxxx


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

good luck!

In the article they tested on day 12 though, so day8 does seem a bit early. It may be good asking the clinic why they test so early perhaps?

best of luck!!


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Beta has gone up to 32 today - so thats at 10dp5dt,  this is a lot better than I expected but still very low I know xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Going in the right direction -       Mini xxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Im bleeding, Ive never had implantation bleeding before how much is there??


Im loosing them I think, I do feel really sick though


What do you think


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Snowangel - is it bright red?  Or just brown sludgy stuff?


Rest up - contact your EPU / Clinic in the morning and see what they say - but more importantly rest rest and rest.


M xxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Its fresh not dark  but more watered down pinky colour like the very beginning of period.... is this just too late for implantation bleeding 


Thank you so much for answering so quickly


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Some have bleeds at all sorts of times - I couldn't honestly say honey - but if it does continue, contact your clinic or EPU tomorrow.  It could be implantation or just a wee clot getting dislodge - have heard of lots of ladies bleed through their 1st trimester. 
    Remember rest rest and rest again honey.
M xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Def rest and contact epu tomorrow. x


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for your replies


I did stop bleeding last night, but had bad cramps through night. I had given up. This morning I decided to try my chinese herbs for threatend miscarriage. I had completely stopped my chinese herbs while on the ivf drugs, but I figured I was loosing it anyway. The cramps eased straight away.


I had an email from the clinic in grecce, they told me to inject with the lentogest (341mg of progesterone in oil) dh did it for me.  And bedrest. I went for my hcg, and now resting. still no more fresh blood just dark spotting and cramps coming and going.


One other thing , has any one had problems injecting clexane,, my belly is in a terrible mess its really itching and red. I have had to inject in my arm today, I havent mentioned it to the clinic yet... I forget every time with all the other problems


Once again  thank you


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Clexane is a subcut injection honey - so tummy it is .... Best bet is to hold it in your underarm to warm it up before injecting and inject slowly - the quicker you do it the more likely you are to bruise.  It's horrible - I have to have it even when down regging .. 
It should not be injected into your arm    


Fingers crossed for a fab beta      Take care and rest xxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks mini minx


Im a bit confused, the doctor in greece said I could put it in my arm if I had problems, I researched and everything seems to agree with you. What does subcut mean


thanks


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry honey - should've explained myself - subcut means it goes into the subcutaneous layer of skin between top layer and muscle (in my case the fatty podge on my tummy    )

If its gotten really sore you can inject into the top of your thigh.  I've never heard of it being given in the arm - but your doc might be right... 

I sit up and do it into my belly - changing sides each time. The slower you inject is the best option - and don't get rid of the air bubble as this ensures all the clexane is dispelled.

    Mini xx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Just got my 12dp5dt bhcg back  98    what do you think?


got bad cramps again now what could they be?


once again thank you


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

well its gone up, which is always a start. What did they say when they gave you the results?

x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Still going up -  What does your clinic say?  


It's horrible cos pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF symptoms .. mother nature can be so    sometimes.


Keep resting and book in with your clinic / GP.


Mini xxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Got results from nhs here, have emailed results to Greece so wont hear back until tomorrow now.


I am beginning to think it wasnt my eggs that where the problem after all. After 4 miscarriages from age 37 - 41 everyone including me believed that was the case, but now with 2 donor cycles implanting, and one failing straight away and now this I am beginning to wonder.


just fight baby fight


thanks again xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

My heart is in my mouth reading this Snowangel - I really hope you've got a little fighter there!  The HCG is increasing so lets focus on that!!!!
Regarding your clexane injections, you can definitely do these in your thighs - I had to have one every day for 6 weeks after my C Section into thighs as couldnt do belly for obvious reasons - It's easier if you have fat thighs like me! lol  Still stings though!  


Good Luck!  I have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Miss tc. 


Tomorrow its the thigh for it, my belly is awful now.


God this is hard Im really struggling today cant find any hope , I ve just got no symptoms , no sore breasts or sickness, I walked to kitchen to make soup earlier and pains started(not much), so Im back to just lying down. Does anyone know at what level of hcg would symptoms start - I guess its different with everyone Im hoping mine will be up to about 150ish by now from 98 yesterday.


I just hate being pregnant, if this ends in miscarriage again I just dont know if I can go thru it again.


Thanks all so much for helping me thru this  xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just massive hugs hun and positive thoughts for a high level tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

It was 204 and its 14dp5dt.
It has doubled but only just.
Im disappointed . i think if they had more than doubled I would have had more hope.  Nhs hospital nurse in the early pregnancy department who just gave me the results- said that they were very very low. Its not looking good. 
Will not hear from clinic in Greece until tomorrow.
Is there anyone out there with experience of such low numbers at 14dp5dt


xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sorry snowangel - but have to say am really  off with your hospital! I'm always told not to test until 14dp5dt - which for you would've been today and had I had a beta hcg of 204 I'd be over the the bloody moon!

The results vary so much: http://www.obfocus.com/questions/qanda7.htm

And yours are doubling nicely - I really  that everything is ok and    that this pregnancy is here to stay.

  Mini xx

/links


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Completely agree with Mini honey!!!!!  I can't believe they are being so negative!  204 seems pretty good to me, as Mini said the levels are different for different people, and your little one could just be a late implanter!!


Got everything crossed that your little fella has snuggled in for the long haul!!!                       


A am really flabbergasted at your clinic I really am!!  I know people who have tested at 14 dp 3dt and levels have been less than 50 and gone on to successful pregnancy!!!


Tracyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Snowangel - I'm with Mini and Miss TC, I know of loads who have had similar results, it sounds a pretty standard result to me, so I haven't a clue why your clinic is talking such BULL.  Congratulations on being pregnant, and I hope things will start going a lot more smoothly for you very soon.  Sounds to me like your clinic is losing track of the fact that you  tested so early in the first place which obviously resulted in such a low hcg reading, but things are going really well, your numbers are doubling and I'll be   along with others that all is fab for you.

Martha x


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree, results sound good to me, yes low but not that low and on the rise which is the most inportant thing. Just enjoy being pregnant. x


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you all so much, hearing your answers really does help.
I just need to stress its NOT my clinic thats being negative, its my local hospital Early Pregnancy Unit, they know me there because I have been admitted there so many times with all my miscarriages. But thanks to you here I am going to really try and be positive. Its just so hard when the hospital is being so negative




Thank you  thank you thank you so so much all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Feet up and try and relax - very hard I know - I would say have a glass of wine - but in this case - I'll have it for you     


Take very good care - we're all rooting for snowbaby xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mini Minx said:


> I would say have a glass of wine - but in this case - I'll have it for you


LMAO


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Snowangel


Have you another Beta test today?  Wishing you lots of luck            Hope you've managed to relax at the weekend xxxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, I have been this morning for bloods, will get results about 5pm, just hoping now  xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope that goes ok and the results are through the roof. I know how hard it is to wait for blood tests to come back as I was in the same position 6 months ago. x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good Luck             


Will pop back on at tea time to see how you got on honey, am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

I'm thinking of you hon.  X


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Me too - fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

It was 607 ...... we are getting somewhere now. Thank you all so much for your support you have really been a lifeline for me going through this.  
After today I dont think Ill be able to get my results same day - I think hospital staff are getting fed up with me ringing up for results... I will have to wait until day after to get them from surgery. At least I managed to pull it off getting them same day over the most critical time in the last couple of weeks.  I feel ever so slightly more positive after todays result.


Once again Thank you all xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats brilliant news hun, so plesed for you. x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Woohoo Brilliant news - all going in the right direction.....      Now rest rest rest and maybe start believing?


Take care
Mini x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Lovely news to lg in to, congratulations and hope you start enjoying your pregnancy very soon

Martha xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Woooohooooooooooooooooooooo


So that's 204 to 607??  That's a good jump honey!


Got everything crossed                           




Sending you lots of love, luck and


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi


I hope one of you can help.


I have posted in ask a pharmacist. Can I get progesterone injection on nhs. however the topic has now developed and id like to move it to another thread where more people will read it. is there any way of doing this, or do I need to re ask the questions on other threads? Or maybe some of you will know the answers.


Been for another beta today will get results tonight, but am really worried about my progesterone injections?


Thanks


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry all I seem to have found the answer myself at last.
Prontogest is natural progesterone
Lentogest is not. 
In one study there was a slight difference in pregnancies with live births in favour of lentogest - but not statistically significant - but thats enough for me to pay, and the hassle of getting it from Italy. 
Sorry if anyone has tried to find out about it


xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Snowangel - only just managed to log on - can't help re prontogest, but know that gestone is nigh on non available in the UK.  I had angolutin from Czech.


  
Mini x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Snowangel


Sorry I don't know the answer regarding progesterone as it has always been supplied by my clinic for my treatments, whether by pessary or gestone injections.


Anyway, you said you should get some more beta results tonight?  Any news?             


Thinking of you
Love


Tracy
xx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

It was 1284, Im going to try and get a scan the end of  next week, hopefully should be 10,000 ish by then and ill be nearly 7 weeks so should be heartbeat if everything is ok 


thank you all xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Snowangel, that's fabulous news!! It's doubled again, which is right on target isn't it?  I am so pleased for you honey, and hope you get a lovely heartbeat at your scan
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats fab news, you can start to relax a little I hope. x


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you so much xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

You've made my day snowangel - what fabulous numbers!       You'd better start believing!


Take very good care   


Mini xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Snowangel   


Just to say am thinking of you - hope you get a scan date soon                  


Take good care in the meantime, put your feet up and try to relax and laugh as much as possible! 


Love
Tracy
x


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Just had betas 2254.  not quite doubled. checked on betabase - average at this number double every 42ish hours, so it is below average. I have had this with betas before they start slowing down too soon. I know it still could be fine.


My stress levels are sky rocketing this last few days, Im so horrible with my poor husband - who is doing everything for me . Im jealous of him being able to go out to work and me just stuck here on sofa - just trying to do everything to help and keep this baby.


Ive had a stupid cousin come visit, and even thou she knows of my years of infertility problems with 4 scattered m/c inbetween, she went out locally yesterday and met someone I know- a kind of work friend, and announced that I was having a baby!!!!  Even I dont think I am having a baby... I dont have babies I loose them. I am pregnant with some hope thats all. I cant believe it, I live in a small area everyone will know now.... I was so angry I forgot to ask if she had told him it was a donor egg!! I work freelance if people find out Im pregnant I wont get any work, and I really need some work as we are in so much debt after these 2 ivf donor egg trips to Greece. Everyone is getting on my nerves... Im finding this sooooo difficult... I cant go thru this again...but I just cant see life without children.


Oh Im sorry I bet your all thinking Im so ungrateful, sorry for my ramble.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

we don't think you're ungrateful honey - just scared and worried   .  I have everything crossed for you       


That was sooo wrong of your cousin - how dare she   


Take care stay strong, feet up and please remember we're here to listen.


Mini xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

You poor thing, its not nice when people jump the gun just for the sake of a gossip. Thats why this time I am only telling a few people that I know I can trust until I am certain that the baby is here to stay or have at least had a scan or 2. Thats why this thread and the others are so great.

x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ah hun    That was unbelievably awful of your cousin, I would have been furious too!  Another stress to add to the worry you are already feeling!


Try so hard hun to keep positive - your numbers are doubling!  They may be a bit slower than average, but hey, we aren't all average or above, some of us are below average and we're ok    Just keep sending positive thoughts to your little bubba                


I am sure your hubby understands your mood swings - I'm surprised my OH didn't walk out sometimes when I was pg!  


Thinking of you - did you get a scan date?


Love
Tracy
xxx


----------

